

.TK DOMAINS ARE DOWN - snoopybbt

manu - &#x2F;tmp () $ nslookup dot.tk
;; Got SERVFAIL reply from 62.101.93.101, trying next server
Server:         83.103.25.250
Address:        83.103.25.250#53<p><i></i> server can&#x27;t find dot.tk: SERVFAIL
======
cr3ative

        Server:		8.8.8.8
        Address:	8.8.8.8#53
    
        Non-authoritative answer:
        Name:	dot.tk
        Address: 91.215.158.51
    

Looks fine?

